# After effects of work



## Patnono (Jun 10, 2018)

A year and a half ago, I retired from 32 years of working in a factory, which was Hard to do.  It has taken a toll on my body.  I'm in a lot of pain from that.  I have been getting out, but then it could take a week or so to recover?  Also having trouble sleeping.  Any one else experience this?  Thanks


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2018)

Patnono said:


> A year and a half ago, I retired from 32 years of working in a factory, which was Hard to do.  It has taken a toll on my body.  I'm in a lot of pain from that.  I have been getting out, but then it could take a week or so to recover?  Also having trouble sleeping.  Any one else experience this?  Thanks


I haven't worked 32 years in a factory but was a house cleaner for many, many years.  I still have back and neck issues.  It may take longer to recover.  I, too, have sleeping problems.  I have had them for a very long time due to a bad head injury.  I now take .5 mg. of risperdal to sleep.  It helps me to stay asleep better than the regular sleep meds.  Here is a link for you:  https://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/features/having-trouble-sleeping#1


----------



## Patnono (Jun 10, 2018)

Being a house cleaner as a job I'm sure is not an easy job too.  Do you know what I'm going through.  I also suffer from anxiety and depression, the doctor gave me medication for that and sleep, doesn't seem to be working.  I feel groggy, but can't fall asleep, so I feel frustrated.  I get anxious when night time comes. Over the counter meds don't work either. Thanks for the link, I'll look into it and maybe a massage?  Thanks


----------



## Patnono (Jun 10, 2018)

Forgot to ask does a doctor need to prescribe this? Thanks


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 11, 2018)

OP:  Many of us worked hard and are now retired.  My parents worked hard and lived into their 90's and they had their share of aches and pains, but none of the pharma drugs of today.  They learned to live with what they were dealt.

I've worked with supplements for over 25 yrs to help ease my issues and I didn't do factory work but did 40 some yrs of jobs.  Life is not a bed of roses but we have to keep working thru the thorns.

I have a sleep combo and IF you are willing to look at it and give it consideration, I'll post it here.  I sleep 9-10 hrs nightly with bathroom wake ups, but I sleep and I worked to get what I use...no sleep drugs for me from pharma....they all come with terrible side effects.  jam


----------



## Patnono (Jun 11, 2018)

I appreciate the information, you worked 40 year's, I work 32 years in a factory, Sorry unless you did that kind of work, you can't relate. 12hr/7 day work weeks, it trigged anxiety being pressured to work like that in my 60's is unbelievable, plus 100 degree heat, no A/C.  It has taken a toll on me. I had to retire early or be fired for bad attendance. Either way I was out &#55357;&#56863;&#55357;&#56863;


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 11, 2018)

No I can't relate, but many worked in factories, most of the men in my dad's generation worked in mills and factories, and then in the 70-80's, all that work was shipped overseas to 3rd world countries.  

I'm glad you are out and now work to "fix" some of your issues.  I work on my issues every day, love to learn how to "fix" myself.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 11, 2018)

I would try some light exercise for circulation and flexibility. Try to include exercises that don't over lap with what you did on the job. Besides the mental aspect there could some rmi's repetitive motion injuries that might be worth checking into medically and legally. Maybe a couple of sessions with a physical therapists for education and motivation might get your physical health on a different path. And yes as suggested try some supplementation of your diet with vitamins, nutrients etc to help repair it. I think it's trying/doing several different things. I doubt there will be one answer.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 11, 2018)

I am still climbing trees, hauling wood, gunning chainsaws while hanging from a half-inch rope at seventy feet.  I feel my best, physically, when I'm working, and shortly thereafter.  If I'm away from physically taxing work, for more than a few days, I feel bad, mentally and physically.  Climbing trees, on ropes, is an activity that puts one in a sort of traction, and that's very good for one's spine and the rest of the musculoskeletal system.  I will probably keep climbing and/or doing intense physical work until shortly before I leave this planet.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 11, 2018)

We're all different.  Big difference between men and women.  I don't know if OP is M/F but it doesn't matter not everyone is climbing trees etc.


----------



## Knight (Jun 11, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I appreciate the information, you worked 40 year's, I work 32 years in a factory, Sorry unless you did that kind of work, you can't relate. 12hr/7 day work weeks, it trigged anxiety being pressured to work like that in my 60's is unbelievable, plus 100 degree heat, no A/C.  It has taken a toll on me. I had to retire early or be fired for bad attendance. Either way I was out &#55357;&#56863;&#55357;&#56863;



WOW with that many hours you must have put away a small fortune to live on after you left the work force.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> OP:  Many of us worked hard and are now retired.  My parents worked hard and lived into their 90's and they had their share of aches and pains, but none of the pharma drugs of today.  They learned to live with what they were dealt.
> 
> I've worked with supplements for over 25 yrs to help ease my issues and I didn't do factory work but did 40 some yrs of jobs.  Life is not a bed of roses but we have to keep working thru the thorns.
> 
> I have a sleep combo and IF you are willing to look at it and give it consideration, I'll post it here.  I sleep 9-10 hrs nightly with bathroom wake ups, but I sleep and I worked to get what I use...no sleep drugs for me from pharma....they all come with terrible side effects.  jam



* Good post jaminhealth , I'd be interested in reading your sleep combo...*


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 11, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I appreciate the information, you worked 40 year's, I work 32 years in a factory, Sorry unless you did that kind of work, you can't relate. 12hr/7 day work weeks, it trigged anxiety being pressured to work like that in my 60's is unbelievable, plus 100 degree heat, no A/C.  It has taken a toll on me. I had to retire early or be fired for bad attendance. Either way I was out &#55357;&#56863;&#55357;&#56863;





Patnono said:


> A year and a half ago, I retired from 32 years of working in a factory, which was Hard to do.  It has taken a toll on my body.  I'm in a lot of pain from that.  I have been getting out, but then it could take a week or so to recover?  Also having trouble sleeping.  Any one else experience this?  Thanks



Doubt many here don’t have less than optimal results from the work world.
Duh.
Want answers? 
Doesn’t look like it.
Want pity?
Find a priest.

I’d say ‘have nice day’ but seriously doubt you even want one.

Sorry, I get short on feelings when someone enters such a vague pathetic post.


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 11, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> .................  Sorry, I get short on feelings when someone enters such a vague *pathetic* post.


Jeeeez, you're an *em*pathetic soul, Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 11, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> Jeeeez, you're an *em*pathetic soul, Gary.



it's a natural warmth


----------



## bingo (Jun 11, 2018)

i hope you'll get some decent caring information


----------



## Toorbulite (Jun 12, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> it's a natural warmth


Like peeing in your pants ?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> Like peeing in your pants ?


Much the same


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2018)

Toorbulite said:


> Like peeing in your pants ?



Thing is, I seldom rant.
Rants are for the cranky

But

Sometimes one gets a belly full

I read thru the OP’s threads
It’s a friggin’ theme
‘Poor me’
‘Help me’
‘No, your misery is just not the same as mine’
One thread says they’re lookin’ for work.
Another, they’re over worked.
Another, their live in kids are giving grief
Then, don’t tell me to throw them out
Wat th’ fook?
I don’t think even Shalimar can turn this OP.

I truly am sorry to unload like this, but, damn, when one rubs elbows with folks that’ve been thru so very much more than what is basically normal shit life gives ya, well, yeah, it’s a feel good
…..like peeing in yer pants

I'm sure the whining will continue


----------



## rgp (Jun 12, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Thing is, I seldom rant.
> Rants are for the cranky
> 
> But
> ...




And I thought it was just mean ol' me that saw the same pattern...


----------



## Patnono (Jun 12, 2018)

This website is suppose to be about support not to abuse those of us who are looking for support.  You obviously have underlying issues in your life that you lack compassion.  Constructive criticism is fine, but to be just downright MEAN, is another thing. I'll pray for you, sounds like you need compassion in your life?  Take care


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 12, 2018)

rgp said:


> And I thought it was just mean ol' me that saw the same pattern...



No, there are three of us.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 12, 2018)

Patnono said:


> This website is suppose to be about support not to abuse those of us who are looking for support.



That's where you are mistaken. This is a conversational forum made up of average folks just like you. What you're looking for is professional help. If I remember correctly, you're already getting help from social services?

Nevertheless, when you keep asking for advice and finding reasons for why they won't work, then you're frustrating people who really are trying to help you.  At some point, it's useless and better off to just not reply.


----------



## Patnono (Jun 12, 2018)

First IAM Not getting ANY assistance from Anyone.  So get your FACTS right before you go making assumptions???  If you don't like what  me and others are writing and getting frustrated?  then don't answer or read it or get off this site?? That's LIFE... We're not always going to be able to please everybody.  So I'm guessing you've never complained and have the perfect life right???  You know you do have the option of blocking those who you don't want to hear from???  Have you ever heard of the First Amendment right to freedom of speech???  Obviously not if you're trying to tell us what to and not to say???


----------



## Olivia (Jun 12, 2018)

> If you don't like what me and others are writing and getting frustrated? then don't answer or read it or get off this site??



Maybe take your own advice?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2018)

Patnono said:


> First IAM Not getting ANY assistance from Anyone.  So get your FACTS right before you go making assumptions???  If you don't like what  me and others are writing and getting frustrated?  then don't answer or read it or get off this site?? That's LIFE... We're not always going to be able to please everybody.  So I'm guessing you've never complained and have the perfect life right???  You know you do have the option of blocking those who you don't want to hear from???  Have you ever heard of the First Amendment right to freedom of speech???  Obviously not if you're trying to tell us what to and not to say???



Whoa!  That was quite a reaction to Olivia's relatively neutral remark.  Patnono, ever since your "Bad financial situation-HOMELESS???" thread many SF members have reached out to you with emotionally supportive comments and creative, constructive recommendations (including getting in touch with social services).    

Like most of us who've read your posts, Olivia undoubtedly presumed you had gotten in touch with SS, particularly since your opening statement February 4th on the above referenced thread included the following: "I was looking into senior housing, was given some miss information by a  friend who said they don't check credit?  Well they do. And there are  waiting list, so who knows how long i'd have to wait?  I have no where  to go...money is going fast. I can't keep living here. Don't want to get  evicted...worse than Bankruptcy.  So trying to get out now trying to  find a room to rent. Everyone who's a senior know getting a job at our  age is TOUGH.  I'm SCARED to DEATH!!!"  That sounded pretty dire - as if you had mere days - or at most a few weeks - to sort this out.  

I'm not sure what you want or expect from SF members.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2018)

Patnono said:


> This website is suppose to be about support not to abuse those of us who are looking for support.  You obviously have underlying issues in your life that you lack compassion.  Constructive criticism is fine, but to be just downright MEAN, is another thing. I'll pray for you, sounds like you need compassion in your life?  Take care



I assume this is directed at me...

Well, ma’am, when I read wunna the threads, I thought maybe I could offer something.
Then saw the other offerings.
And your thumbs in the eyes.

Then the contradictory threads.

Then came to the understanding;






As for praying for me? Please feel free to do so. Lord knows I could use all I can get.





Truly wishing you the best, and answers to your dilemmas. 

You take care, now.

Tomorrow will be better


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> No, there are three of us.


Four fftobed:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

Just a thought, often, a core part of severe anxiety and depression/despair,  is an inability to escape one’s inertia, it literally hurts to breathe. Tunnel vision rules the day, protracted, focused rational thought,  changes/decisions are virtually impossible, there is literally no light visible at the end of the tunnel. Everything is negative. Therefore, irritability, fear, rational or otherwise, is the norm, getting out of bed almost impossible. I have been 

there folks, almost died from attempting suicide. Soooo. If the lady needs to vent,  please let her. Try not to be judgemental, it can take some time for the fog to clear, to learn to function again. I am saddened at some of the harsh remarks on this thread.


Mental illness is not a character flaw. When will we learn to recognize this? I was Patnono for a long long time. Her behaviour is consistent with her diagnosis. If a psychologist can be flattened by depression/anxiety, how is it ok to expect miracles of those without specialized skill sets?


----------



## jaminhealth (Jun 12, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Just a thought, often, a  part of severe anxiety and depression/despair,  is an inability to escape one’s inertia, it literally hurts to breathe. Tunnel vision rules the day, protracted, focused rational thought,  changes/decisions are virtually impossible, there is literally no light visible at the end of the tunnel. Therefore, irritability, fear, rational or otherwise, is the norm, getting out of bed almost impossible. I have been
> 
> there folks, almost died from attempting suicide. Soooo. If the lady needs to vent,  please let her. Try not to be judgemental, it can take some time for the fog to clear, to learn to function again. I am saddened at some of the harsh remarks on this thread.
> 
> ...



I'm a little shocked too but didn't get involved and haven't read any past...I'm new and have been at another group with a lot of mean spirits.  thanks....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

We hear you Shalimar but we are only human too and aren’t professionally trained. 
Its a normal response to get frustrated when you put lots of time and energy into trying to help someone who isn’t responsive to help  but just keeps asking for help. 

One of the hardest things I had to learn and it was at one of my lowest points, was ‘ God helps those who help themselves. ‘

One doesn’t even have to be religious to get the benefit of this. 
WE have to be a ‘part’ of our own solution and until one is ‘ready’ to truly ‘listen’ then all our helping is pointless.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> We hear you Shalimar but we are only human too and aren’t professionally trained.
> Its a normal response to get frustrated when you put lots of time and energy into trying to help someone who isn’t responsive to help  but just keeps asking for help.
> 
> One of the hardest things I had to learn and it was at one of my lowest points, was ‘ God helps those who help themselves. ‘
> ...



One must first have the capacity to listen and learn before change is possible.   I am pleased you had an epiphany while at your lowest point, it took me much longer to reach that place.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> We hear you Shalimar but we are only human too and aren’t professionally trained.
> Its a normal response to get frustrated when you put lots of time and energy into trying to help someone who isn’t responsive to help  but just keeps asking for help.
> 
> One of the hardest things I had to learn and it was at one of my lowest points, was ‘ God helps those who help themselves. ‘
> ...



The frustration was normal, some of the comments were cruel. One does not require a PhD to behave in a compassionate fashion.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Just a thought, often, a core part of severe anxiety and depression/despair,  is an inability to escape one’s inertia, it literally hurts to breathe. Tunnel vision rules the day, protracted, focused rational thought,  changes/decisions are virtually impossible, there is literally no light visible at the end of the tunnel. Everything is negative. Therefore, irritability, fear, rational or otherwise, is the norm, getting out of bed almost impossible. I have been
> 
> there folks, almost died from attempting suicide. Soooo. If the lady needs to vent,  please let her. Try not to be judgemental, it can take some time for the fog to clear, to learn to function again. I am saddened at some of the harsh remarks on this thread.
> 
> ...



I gotta bow to this
and retract my observations
I can only deal with logic
and sometimes not even that


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I gotta bow to this
> and retract my observations
> I can only deal with logic
> and sometimes not even that



I honour your willingness to be so open to another point of view, particularly one so at odds with your reality. I salute you.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 12, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> One must first have the capacity to listen and learn before change is possible. .


Yes Shalimar. I completely agree and that WAS  my exact point


----------



## Olivia (Jun 12, 2018)

Shalimar, could you give us a guide as to how to respond to someone like Patnono to one of her questions that no one was able to answer to her satisfaction. How would you do it. I mean in words.  I only responded to her once trying to make her understand us and how we can only help to a limited degree. Yes, saying some nice words is kind, but in the end she is still frustrated because we are unable to help her in the way that she can actually use the advice, and then she stops getting responses.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Shalimar, could you give us a guide as to how to respond to someone like Patnono to one of her questions that no one was able to answer to her satisfaction. How would you do it. I mean in words.  I only responded to her once trying to make her understand us and how we can only help to a limited degree. Yes, saying some nice words is kind, but in the end she is still frustrated because we are unable to help her in the way that she can actually use the advice, and then she stops getting responses.



I think all you can do is try to be kind, not judge her harshly if she does not respond in a positive way. Ultimately, you are not shrinks, can’t be expected to professionally analyze her life. I often spend months listening to clients who are unloading years of pain, it is a form of lancing a poisonous emotional infection, a catharsis, once enough has been released, then healing can begin. Of course, that is not the 

role of people here. If, after people offering sound advice, she is still unable to manifest change, clearly she is not yet well enough to do so. I totally understand the frustration this can cause for all concerned. Mental illness is difficult for the sufferer and the people 

around them. You have the right to express your helplessness when all suggestions are shot down, or not followed up. It does no good to perpetuate a myth that this forum has a quick fix plan. I don’t know what avenues of professional help are available 

to her, particularly if money is short. Therapy is very important at this juncture. I would be honest with patnono regarding your limitations, and if it becomes too draining, explain that and back off. If she can’t change her life, all she can expect here on sf is a sounding board from time to time. 

There are also many online support groups for people dealing with depression and anxiety. I believe this would be very helpful for her. Oops, I forgot to suggest that when she asks questions that no one can answer to her satisfaction, remind her of your efforts, that you don’t have the right answers, not that you lack compassion. Suggest that if sf is not helping her, she could 

also access the online support groups who would have a better understanding of what she is going through. Sorry for my disjointed reply, I lost one of my favourite vets to suicide, and my heart grieves.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you, Shalimar. I find it very helpful to think about it that way.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Thank you, Shalimar. I find it very helpful to think about it that way.


You are most welcome.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you for giving us the benefit of your wisdom. 

Patnono, please accept my sincere apologies for my harshness with you.  I wish you the best.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Thank you for giving us the benefit of your wisdom.
> 
> Patnono, please accept my sincere apologies for my harshness with you.  I wish you the best.


You are so welcome.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 12, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Thank you for giving us the benefit of your wisdom.
> 
> Patnono, please accept my sincere apologies for my harshness with you.  I wish you the best.



Yeah

I was waaaay outa line
not even in the ballpark

I'm goin' back to the sandlot
no rules there (that we hold to)


----------

